# Turbine Steam Car



## prallplatte (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, it´s going on:



My TedRobot inspecting the new enterprise:












Overview:











Sketch:











The turbine:











....will be continued


----------



## jasonh (Apr 26, 2013)

Just watched the silver arrow in action. Audi should build that. It sounds weird to have a car with a steam whistle. Did you build the motor for that car or did you get it from somewhere? -jasonh


----------



## prallplatte (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you! The motor in the Audi is a Stuart SUN. 

Today i was in the kitchen:







Detail Boiler







...to be continued...


----------



## prallplatte (May 1, 2013)

Oh Hilde, Labour Day: Continuing with my cars:



















Turbine with flywheel: 











Tank clutch:


----------



## prallplatte (May 3, 2013)

So, tonight i was feeling generous at times, test run the turbines: Half ceramic vers. full ceramic bearings. Half ceramic wins!

I guess that it was the plastic cover of the full ceramic. Which are apparently heat sensitive. The turbine slowed down after 20 sec steam. So tentatively extended. Were naturally bonded with Loctite 648th


The result?

Remember: 60 EUR! (= 6 boxes Radeberger bear!) later:







Tomorrow i make the next test run. If it should not have been the ceramics, i melt the whole project!


----------



## prallplatte (May 5, 2013)

And now: some noise:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTeXWSFqAUA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTeXWSFqAUA[/ame]


----------



## prallplatte (May 8, 2013)

Well, that was something! Just had a test run. With reinforced spring in the clutch. And new gear reduction 1:4. And 1 kg of lead weight for the lacking aluskin.

First the good news:

- The clutch works!
- The racing car - and it's really one - sprints with about 8 km / h as devil. Even uphill! Madness!

Now the other side:

- Turbines also appear to be sensitive to water hammer. The steam dome - if one can even speak of it, is more of a tiny dome - and is backwards. When starting up there is water in the pipe, and indeed not even a little. Since I have still no superheater, the water comes in as 1:1 into the turbine. Now I have an ugly noise in that part, metal on metal. The revision will show. Pray with me ...

- The RC and the receiver are going to be melted. Denial of service. But i have enough spare spot.

- The butane tank temperature is a minor problem. But not a real one.

What remains to be done:

- Installing a superheater and hope that the turbine / bearing withstands the temperature. Furthermore, that the present performance remains despite then superheated steam (= less kinetic energy).

- Installing a three gear clutch. I have to extend one of their axes. Toi toi toi


----------



## Entropy455 (May 8, 2013)

I don&#8217;t understand your comment that super heated steam equals less kinetic energy.

Superheated steam will increase net power output from a turbine, not decrease it.

The design-goal for a steam turbine (either saturated steam, or superheated steam) is to install a convergent-divergent nozzle upstream of the turbine blades. The nozzle takes sub-sonic (and very hot steam), and converts it into a super-sonic flow of significantly reduced temperature and pressure. Thus the nozzle is the driving force within a steam turbine, as it turns useless heat energy into the required kinetic energy. It is kinetic energy that pushes the blades during the work-extraction process. Note: a properly designed steam nozzle is capable of very high degrees of thermodynamic efficiency, in converting thermal energy into kinetic energy.

Most steam nozzles are based on a hyperbolic-curve design, where the throat cross-sectional area is sized per the operating mass-flow-rate of the nozzle(s). Too much throat area, and your steam will never exceed Mach. Too little area, and you&#8217;ll choke the turbine&#8217;s ultimate power output.

One advantage of superheated steam is that you will reduce the chances of condensation within the turbine stage(s). A little bit of quality within a fast moving turbine has the same effect as bead-blasting the turbine blades with sand.

If you stick with saturated steam, I recommend installing a dash-pot to separate any condensate from your steam supply line &#8211; as just one water hammer can bend & crack turbine blades.


----------



## prallplatte (May 8, 2013)

Thank you!




Entropy455 said:


> I dont understand your comment that super heated steam equals less kinetic energy.





Entropy455 said:


> Superheated steam will increase net power output from a turbine, not decrease it.


I thougt there are generally two types of turbines: wet steam and dry steam.



Entropy455 said:


> Most steam nozzles are based on a hyperbolic-curve design, where the throat cross-sectional area is sized per the operating mass-flow-rate of the nozzle(s).




Mine is one of the non-most:















Entropy455 said:


> One advantage of superheated steam is that you will reduce the chances of condensation within the turbine stage(s). .


I fear that the ball-bearings in my turbine wont stand the temperatur of superheated steam. But nevertheless i have no chance: to avoid water hammer i must install a superheater.


----------



## prallplatte (May 9, 2013)

Instead of drinking for Father's Day today in Germany I have built the superheater, model immersion heater - cozy after the melting of the FB. Test follows.


----------



## prallplatte (May 18, 2013)

My anti-water hammer bypass almost naked:







and attracted ...:








Works fine!

btw: I can now also extend waves:


----------



## rcfreak177 (May 18, 2013)

Hi Kurt,

That is sooooo cool, I love the sound of a turbine and never knew that steam turbines sounded that good,
Thanks for posting this thread, something a bit different and not very common is great.

Can't wait to see it drive, I'm sure the little dressed up teddy bear you have pictured will be in for a wild ride.

Cheers,
Baz.


----------



## prallplatte (May 20, 2013)

Thank you very much!

And now:

Hilde on Alu (Kiellegung):






The mystery picture??


----------



## windy (May 20, 2013)

Very interesting I have a partly made steam turbine for my hydro and done test with the flash steam generator and various sizes of De-laval steam nozzles.
A thought if you had a steam generator like mine it could be very interesting but will your turbine stand the rpm without bursting also the temperatures.
Single rotor steam turbines if they have enough steam can rotate to dangerous rpm a Curtis type might be safer?
Keep experimenting.
Paul


----------



## prallplatte (Jun 1, 2013)

windy said:


> A thought if you had a steam generator like mine it could be very interesting but will your turbine stand the rpm without bursting also the temperatures.


 
Thank you, i´ll hope so.

Meanwhile:


----------



## prallplatte (Jun 2, 2013)

... some hours later:
















Its now 2 meters long. Stay tuned...


btw: why did i call the projekt "The Needle" ?

Well:


----------



## prallplatte (Jun 14, 2013)

3 km harness: I'm going crazy. But nothing helps: pure he must, even if we both cry ...:


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 14, 2013)

That is just awesome!  I don't know, but based on appearances... I'd bet money it'll run 200mph!


----------



## prallplatte (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you!

Thus, final in the offing. Here are a few preliminary images:


----------



## Septic (Jun 16, 2013)

Marvellous creation..... Congratulations...


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 16, 2013)

Will we be seeing some video?


----------



## prallplatte (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you!

Short information about the expected video: The saltlakes in Lampukistan fall flat because as a result of the coup in Italy (Silvio = 7 years) Vlugodmirows nephew, the reigning lampukische dictator, ban issued. Unfortunately, my gardener was already in place. Its quite loud on my AB while his final syllable sounded very much like Makarov ...
Never mind, hopefully tomorrow comes the confirmation from Darayya, an absolute plane level, extremely high speed suitable and absolutely peaceful as my lady confirmed from the travel agency. Although viruses had plenty of messages "Tempora" in the booking process, but will work out.
Something completely different: watch for hours these two cars on my driveway, moment, now people are also on the terrace, what do they wan


----------



## smpstech (Jun 24, 2013)

prallplatte, your creations are amazing and you do fantastic work. But I can't help but notice it seems you use google translate to translate your native tongue to english, and it comes out quite...cryptic. 

Pictures and videos speak a thousand words!


----------



## prallplatte (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, sorry for the poor translation. The school failed...

btw: i am just in the transit-zone of the airport Moskau-Scheremetjewo, but its ok. 

btw2: someone knews a good steam suply dealer in Venezuela?


----------



## prallplatte (Aug 11, 2013)

Here we go:
DESERT B III
Between Short info: screenplay ready. All models and also decorations. Together eight remote parts, even the remotes, two buildings, plenty of branded drinks, plenty of paint and leather, about twenty Supporting Actors (almost all dead), 10 cameras with tens of ball heads, brackets and stands, 3 mics, about thirty batteries phrases (more than 150 batteries individually). several liters of distilled water, five cans butane gas, pyrotechnics (all years allowed), wooden stakes, lots of heart, blood and sand (div acres), no gardener, a G 18 poster, two trolleys, then the carnage're ready to go. I will report ...


----------



## prallplatte (Aug 24, 2013)

Desert B III is coming! My gardener is on the way to the beautiful Syria.  This time not with a Transall, but with NSA, thats probably some kind of low-cost suppliers. The film crew is wearing this time nice green sweat suites. What they were lugging everything! Hopefully, no one will be injured. I'm looking forward to the first pre-images ...


----------



## prallplatte (Aug 27, 2013)

telegram from syria.stop.first pictures on my channel available.stop.conditions to film bvery bad.stop.more soon.stop 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yuurf0jMOk8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yuurf0jMOk8[/ame]


----------



## prallplatte (Oct 10, 2013)

First, missing in Syria, but now here again! The state is the long trip accordingly. Bad bad bad. My Robots screw for hours already on the cars. However, and unfortunately, not without losses:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NxGiTbPnYU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NxGiTbPnYU[/ame]


----------



## prallplatte (Oct 26, 2013)

My Gardener is still in Syria. But i leave no one back. Bought a drone to find him. Will we see us again?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IirdVvvGeq8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IirdVvvGeq8[/ame]


----------



## prallplatte (Nov 1, 2013)

...and while you're sitting comfortably on the sofa and thinking all joy with RC is only during the daytime, the preparations here for the night flight are proceeding...


----------

